# Need help with installing a proxy on FreeBSD



## cimani (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello guys,

I will try to make it quick. On my friends work office there are an unused server, his boss give him the permission for the server. The server banner when I logged via ssh is FreeBSD 8.1. Well, the idea is my friend and I was thinking to install game server for like left4dead etc. for private use or installing an proxy server on it. Since the ip/server is once used to host a mobile advertising website on my friends office work purpose (I can access it free with my mobile network).

So guys, both of us are not computer master. Is it possible the server to host as game server? And I try installed 3proxy on it. I stuck on part editing 3proxy config file about internal ip and external ip. Where do I look of this internal/external ip? Yyping ifconfig?


----------



## jem (Feb 20, 2013)

Dutchdaemon is going to have his work cut out with this post


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2013)

FreeBSD 8.1 is end-of-life and thus unsupported, take it offline.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## cimani (Feb 20, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 8.1 is end-of-life and thus unsupported, take it offline.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup



*W*ell, ok then. *W*ell at least *I* started a post *i*n the off-topic section. Thanks for the support


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2013)

Either update it or take it offline. Because it's an unsupported version there will be no more security updates. By keeping an unsupported and potentially vulnerable machine on the internet you are severely compromising the security of your friend's company.

I'm sure they won't appreciate it when it gets hacked.


----------

